# What shrimp are "you" looking to get for 2013?



## dprais1 (Sep 12, 2012)

super tigers and/or OEBT


----------



## jake10 (Aug 8, 2012)

Looking to get started. Hahaha


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I'd kill for BTOEs lol. But in all reality I just want to start a SUCCESSFUL CRS colony. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## jone (Nov 27, 2011)

Regular eye ( Black eye ) blue tigers..would love to get a group of 2 dozen or more pending on price ....only seen them once for sale,and they were gone...


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Low grade CRS!


----------



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

some vampire shrimp


----------



## Edub (Mar 23, 2011)

Blue velvet neos!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

dprais1 said:


> super tigers and/or OEBT


Great choices! I'm assuming you have previous experience keeping Caridina sp? OEBT's can be a bit finicky expecially during the warmer summer months. 



jake10 said:


> Looking to get started. Hahaha


Awesome! Welcome to shrimpin! :biggrin: Neos would be preferred for you but I'm sure you already know that. :wink:



MABJ said:


> I'd kill for BTOEs lol. But in all reality I just want to start a SUCCESSFUL CRS colony.
> 
> 
> MABJ's iDevice used for this message


Awesome choice, but as I stated about the OEBT, BTOEs are even more finicky so be ready for a challenge. :hihi:



jone said:


> Regular eye ( Black eye ) blue tigers..would love to get a group of 2 dozen or more pending on price ....only seen them once for sale,and they were gone...


I've never heard of black eye blue tigers.... black eye black tigers, yes. Got links or pics?


----------



## Elppan (Aug 21, 2012)

Tigers! All of the tigers! I think all of their variations arw so cute! Also more Sulawesi (especially cardnals)
Pretty sure I'm the only person that has no desire for CRS/CBS lol


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

xmas_one said:


> Low grade CRS!


Low grades because this will be your first time keeping Caridinas sp. Cantonensis? I'm curious because most folks seem to waste their time keeping lower grade crs while they can easily take on SS-SSS grades just as easy. They are just as hardy IME. 



Hmoobthor said:


> some vampire shrimp


Hummmm... never heard of those bro. What specie do they fall under?



Edub said:


> Blue velvet neos!


Nice choice!


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

Elppan said:


> Pretty sure I'm the only person that has no desire for CRS/CBS lol


Don't count on it. It's easy-to-keep shrimp or nothing for me.


----------



## aquariumluvr (Aug 6, 2010)

Snow whites!


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

Just to get my OEBT colony going large and strong 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluek24a4 (Mar 16, 2010)

Vampire Shrimp are Atya gabonensis.

My vote is those Carbon Rili Shrimp.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Tibees and possibly some Taiwan bees if the prices will drop just a hair


----------



## Elppan (Aug 21, 2012)

Rainer said:


> Don't count on it. It's easy-to-keep shrimp or nothing for me.


Haha, I don't mind harder to keep shrimp, i just don't think CRS are as cute! Currently I have Blue Velvets, Blue/Green Rilis, and Sulawesi Malawa shrimps.
You should try some malawas! They are even easier to keep than neos.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Super tigers and yellow shrimp, for sure. roud:


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i want some nice cbs or maybe panda... no not blue panda the black and white ones i know im a weird one. i kinda like my low grade crs i know they can take alot and even had them breed in higher ph and temps dont seem to bug them as much. plus i am gettin some nice hino out of the tiger tooth that are getting better white so may try making my own prl's hehe. after a year going strong im seein better shrimp slowly and never a golden baby so im thinkin they have not been crossed. oh and more red tiger


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Slowly easing my way into PRLs :hihi:


----------



## jone (Nov 27, 2011)

You were right..They are dark eye black tigers..saw these shrimp on your website.http://www.speedieaquatics.com/shrimp/black-tiger-with-dark-eye/.. would love to get group of these...


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm planning to redo my shrimp rack to tackle more challenging shrimps. Having learned a lot these past 3 years shrimping, and even more after visiting CrimsonHK, BenibachiHK, and Nigons in HK. I'm so rejuvenation! 

I'm excited to redo my shrimp rack, this time around, incorporating everything I've learned and have worked for me. Gonna cost so much $$$, time, and energy, but also SO MUCH fun!


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Few specifics for me:

1. Tibees
2. Taiwan Bees
3. Any type of tiger shrimp that has been kept in LOW PH water. Don't care what kind they are as long as they were born in low PH. Would like to drop these in my current CRS/CBS/Taiwan Bee tank to create some random mixes.

Thanks.

PS. If anybody knows where I can get some low PH tigers then shoot me a PM. Someone out there has to be keeping some....


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

Oebts!


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

Blasphemous as it might be, my first 2013 shrimp purchase is going to be ghost shrimp for my community tank. My last finally succumbed to old age and I miss having 'em around. 

On the "good" shrimp side? 

I need to catch all the culls to make it worth adding to my cherry colony. And since that's only gonna' happen by breaking down the tank for a full re-scape, it's gonna be awhile! Once it does, my two FPR females will get some desperately needed high class company. 

My neo. propinqua tank need revitalizing. Love orange shrimp and it's nice having something that doesn't breed me out of house and home. 

On the new shrimp front--I'm working on two lines from my existing neos. One's throwing some interesting blues, the other is completely colorless. No real point, just fun. Keeps me busy while I figure out tank space for other folks' shrimp: crs (if only to prove my shrimp cred), chocolate neos and either black bee or tiger shrimp. Would love to find space for some of the amazing deep blue forms that are out there--but doesn't look like it's gonna happen this year.


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

Elppan said:


> ... i just don't think CRS are as cute!


 We agree on that point too, LOL. OEBT are the only ones that stand out enough to potentially be worth the hassle for me. I enjoy looking at things like blue bolts, discus, erios, and tonina but...


----------



## dprais1 (Sep 12, 2012)

tigers or OEBT...well something larger than neos but still easy to keep and breed.....malawis?


----------



## Elppan (Aug 21, 2012)

Rainer said:


> We agree on that point too, LOL. OEBT are the only ones that stand out enough to potentially be worth the hassle for me. I enjoy looking at things like blue bolts, discus, erios, and tonina but...


Hahaha! you aren't made of money either? I'll live with pictures of them till they come down in price, or I magically win loads of money lol.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

Hoping for White/Golden Bee Shrimp


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

2013 here we come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

Blue Jelly Shrimp!! Please.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

jczernia said:


> Blue Jelly Shrimp!! Please.


haha I got one! I spotted another one the other day so that makes 2 so far. :hihi:


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Also these are high on my list of wants. Royal blues? Not even sure if they breed true 100%

http://www.alphaprobreeders.com/royal-blues-3/


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Low grade crs because I like the color and they are nearly impossible to find. Nobody has them.


----------



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

speedie408 said:


> haha I got one! I spotted another one the other day so that makes 2 so far. :hihi:


Well it is Christmas and Christmas is all about sharing since you have two:hihi:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Royal Blues do not breed true. Sorry to disappoint but they breed just like OEBT. Some will come out blue while others will be blonde and some even black.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

xmas_one said:


> Low grade crs because I like the color and they are nearly impossible to find. Nobody has them.


You talking about C grade CRS? I had a German line called Super Red Crystals once upon a time. 



jczernia said:


> Well it is Christmas and Christmas is all about sharing since you have two:hihi:


lol I'll do another shrimp RAOK soon, promise. It aint gonna be Blue Jellies though, sorry. :icon_twis


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

speedie408 said:


> Royal Blues do not breed true. Sorry to disappoint but they breed just like OEBT. Some will come out blue while others will be blonde and some even black.


Thats unfortunate. I'm not interested in something that doesn't breed true. Glad to know now, though. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I'll stick with steamed shrimp with a soy, garlic, onion, ginger dipping sauce, but if I'm feeling squirrelly then I might do a cajun bake like that camping photo of yours....

As for the non-eating shrimp, I'll concentrate on getting the Benibachi X Black Impact population up so I can cull and start a new higher grade tank with a good number.

The prices of Taiwan Bees are so tempting tho!!!


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

When I go to college, I want to have a S CRS tank. And maybe neos that would do well in low pH.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

MABJ said:


> Thats unfortunate. I'm not interested in something that doesn't breed true. Glad to know now, though.
> 
> 
> MABJ's iDevice used for this message


That's just the nature of the Tiger shrimp. It's normal. Just gotta live with it if you like them. Royals, along with BTOEs, are 2 of the harder to breed sp so if you like challenge, I'd def go for them. 



shrimpnmoss said:


> I'll stick with steamed shrimp with a soy, garlic, onion, ginger dipping sauce, but if I'm feeling squirrelly then I might do a cajun bake like that camping photo of yours....
> 
> As for the non-eating shrimp, I'll concentrate on getting the Benibachi X Black Impact population up so I can cull and start a new higher grade tank with a good number.
> 
> The prices of Taiwan Bees are so tempting tho!!!


LOL damn you're making me hungry bro. That cajun stuff was from my crawdad expedition. Love that stuff! 

Taiwan bees will def stay affordable as long as I'm importing .


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

speedie408 said:


> That's just the nature of the Tiger shrimp. It's normal. Just gotta live with it if you like them. Royals, along with BTOEs, are 2 of the harder to breed sp so if you like challenge, I'd def go for them.


Oh I'm up for a challenge. And I'm not afraid to change things or spend money to make my shrimp happy. 

I just need more Cardinia experience before I get my BTOE tank. 

My Tangerine Tigers are doing well though 



MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm looking to move on from cherry shrimp, to something with more color. I haven't done anything special with my cherries, so I'll be challenging myself using the knowledge I've gained from this forum. My goal is to obtain a 12 gallon long tank, which will be a shrimp tank. Possibly adding a micro fish species after the colony has been established. I'm a definite shrimp nut after finding TPT.

the addiction continues...


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

MABJ said:


> Oh I'm up for a challenge. And I'm not afraid to change things or spend money to make my shrimp happy.
> 
> I just need more Cardinia experience before I get my BTOE tank.
> 
> ...


TT's are a different sp all together from other Tigers such as BTOE and OEBT. TTs are much easier to breed, kinda like cherries in a way.

TT's are Caridina seratta while the others are Caridina cantonensis. They will interbreed, especially if you keep your females cantonensis with male serattas. They are horny little bastards as you probably already know. :icon_lol:


----------



## jakevwapp84 (Jul 8, 2012)

Supreme reds


----------



## Simplicity (Sep 29, 2011)

High quality Snow Whites


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

speedie408 said:


> TT's are a different sp all together from other Tigers such as BTOE and OEBT. TTs are much easier to breed, kinda like cherries in a way.
> 
> TT's are Caridina seratta while the others are Caridina cantonensis. They will interbreed, especially if you keep your females cantonensis with male serattas. They are horny little bastards as you probably already know. :icon_lol:


The TTs were my first segue into Cardinia  they're doing wonderfully. 

They are in a cherry tank, and I'd never mix them with other cardinias. I may not have a female though... As I don't see a saddle. I might be in the market for a TT female haha. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

speedie408 said:


> lol I'll do another shrimp RAOK soon, promise. It aint gonna be Blue Jellies though, sorry. :icon_twis


Where is your Christmas spirit?? You know you might not get any Christmas shrimp presents!!


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Tb F1 hybrids. Decent green hulks, blue jellys btoe. More extreme tbs. some good snow whites some cwb too please. Maybe a couple red bolts and blue bolts


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

Bring on the super high grades! 

Shadow Mosura Taiwan Bee(my fav!)
Dragon Wine Red/Ruby
Blue Panda
Crown Black Taiwan Bee
Hinomaru Black Taiwan Bee
No Entry Black Taiwan Bee
Hinomaru Red Taiwan Bee
No Entry Red Taiwan Bee


----------



## genetao (Jun 25, 2008)

bostoneric said:


> Bring on the super high grades!
> 
> Shadow Mosura Taiwan Bee(my fav!)
> Dragon Wine Red/Ruby
> ...


I like your taste bostoneric :hihi:

Hey Nick,

When I bought the BTOE from you in the past, I got them to breed and even have some decent size babies before the infection took over. So I'm definitely looking to get some more BTOE.

Then some BKK.

And finally if I that job pans out, feathers or PRL would be nice too.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

bostoneric said:


> Bring on the super high grades!
> 
> Shadow Mosura Taiwan Bee(my fav!)
> Dragon Wine Red/Ruby
> ...


I'm with bostoneric! I'd also like some pintos once my bank account recovers from my BKK set-up and having my brakes fixed, LOL!


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I think maybe half way through the year those high end tbs will come down and then there might be enough people that can afford them so he can bring them in


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mitchfish9 (Apr 30, 2012)

I want to start a my first shrimp tank with supreme reds


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

oooo i forgot crystal whites hehe want some of those too


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

Next year I will start my first tank and it will be a shrimp tank. Neo shrimp. No idea what color I want. I am all over the place. So many pretty shrimp. I been wanting them for almost two years now.


----------



## Calmia22 (Aug 20, 2011)

If I can get a r/o unit going in the next year then cardinals for sure! I have only had cherries, but they are breeding like crazy. Besides, I am up for the challenge!


----------



## Fdsh5 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm easy. I just want to add to my crystal reds and get some crystal blacks too.


----------



## bud29 (Sep 30, 2012)

I think Sulawesi Harlequin shrimp are cool, they would be awesome to keep. Although I am really eyeing some Pumpkin Neos to breed in my 5 gallon


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I would want to start a 12g long maybe with some yellows or blue jelly or rcs or pumpkins


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

I really only want OEBT right now.

But sometime in 2013 I will be buying CBS, Goldens, Orange/Yellow/Blue Neo.

If all goes well, in the summer I'll be getting my first TB tank started thanks to you, so get to placing those orders Nick.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Moarrr $3.50 CRS!! 

Quantity over quality, but seriously your quality standards are amazing.

Oh plus C grade CRS, SCAPE is on demand for some reason lol.


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

AAAAAAAALL OF THEM!!!!!!! 

But seriously, I'm gonna see if I can breed some interesting TiBees.


----------



## CharleeFoxtrot (Jan 29, 2004)

I really want to get some red tigers, and some of those blue jellies!


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

Orange rili


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

Too many to list. 
(note, the following two pics are shared from a source in Taiwan, none is mine)

One is this Dream Blue Rili









Another one is not happening, but hope to get closer.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

That second shrimp probably goes for a cool 1K


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

Who knew shrimp were this popular, Nick?! 

Tibee here, and hopefully start a colony of Cardinal shrimp! 

Hope to have the opae ula breeding soon too! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

$1k for a splotchy shrimp with duck lips? Wow.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah those import Hi grade prl with red legs and 100% solid color are crazy $$$$. The one max was selling was like 650 and this look beter than it


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow I need to get in the shrimp breeding business.


----------



## Drewsplantednutz (Jan 25, 2012)

I think yu should get some carbon rilis because you know in no time youll be producing some awesome grade ones. If theres anyone that can get a blackhead gear blue rili out of them its you man. (Right? because redheadgear blue rilis come from red rilis right?)


----------



## Drewsplantednutz (Jan 25, 2012)

Drewsplantednutz said:


> I think yu should get some carbon rilis because you know in no time youll be producing some awesome grade ones. If theres anyone that can get a blackhead gear blue rili out of them its you man. (Right? because redheadgear blue rilis come from red rilis right?)


Sorry let me revise that answer. i want some blackheadgear blue rilis.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Nick I have two 60ps set up waiting to cycle, I'll be adding extreme BKKs on one and I do not know what on the second 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

What shrimp am I looking forward to? not sure but there is going to be able 16-20 of them depending on my rack size when it's done after I move. lol. The hard part will be choosing only 16-20.


----------



## EKLiu (Jan 14, 2010)

I doubt that's a real shrimp. I think its a computer rendering of what a perfect CRS might look like. :icon_mrgr




randyl said:


> Too many to list.
> (note, the following two pics are shared from a source in Taiwan, none is mine)


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

EKLiu said:


> I doubt that's a real shrimp. I think its a computer rendering of what a perfect CRS might look like. :icon_mrgr


You can have a very similar looking one for 850 bucks.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=195447


----------



## CharleeFoxtrot (Jan 29, 2004)

hedge_fund said:


> You can have a very similar looking one for 850 bucks.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=195447


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

jakevwapp84 said:


> Supreme reds


Awesome choice!! :thumbsup:



Simplicity said:


> High quality Snow Whites


Those are real nice as well! roud:



jczernia said:


> Where is your Christmas spirit?? You know you might not get any Christmas shrimp presents!!


I'm the Grinch!  



sbarbee54 said:


> Tb F1 hybrids. Decent green hulks, blue jellys btoe. More extreme tbs. some good snow whites some cwb too please. Maybe a couple red bolts and blue bolts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Superb selection Steve! 



bostoneric said:


> Bring on the super high grades!
> 
> Shadow Mosura Taiwan Bee(my fav!)
> Dragon Wine Red/Ruby
> ...


If only money grew on trees right? lol If you already have a money tree, please share some dead leaves with me. Love all of them! 



genetao said:


> I like your taste bostoneric :hihi:
> 
> Hey Nick,
> 
> ...


I sure hope your job pans out too bro. :thumbsup: 



Betta Maniac said:


> I'm with bostoneric! I'd also like some pintos once my bank account recovers from my BKK set-up and having my brakes fixed, LOL!


Pintos will def set your bank account back some. Def fix your brakes first though. 



sbarbee54 said:


> I think maybe half way through the year those high end tbs will come down and then there might be enough people that can afford them so he can bring them in
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Oh price will come down. Trust me.  



wicca27 said:


> oooo i forgot crystal whites hehe want some of those too


CWB are one of my favs! They are extremely hard to obtain though. 



AVN said:


> I really only want OEBT right now.
> 
> But sometime in 2013 I will be buying CBS, Goldens, Orange/Yellow/Blue Neo.
> 
> If all goes well, in the summer I'll be getting my first TB tank started thanks to you, so get to placing those orders Nick.


Great choices man! 



sayurasem said:


> Moarrr $3.50 CRS!!
> 
> Quantity over quality, but seriously your quality standards are amazing.
> 
> Oh plus C grade CRS, SCAPE is on demand for some reason lol.


Thanks! C grades? Nobody wants C grades, do they? lol j/k



Overgrowth said:


> AAAAAAAALL OF THEM!!!!!!!
> 
> But seriously, I'm gonna see if I can breed some interesting TiBees.


Tibees are cool and after several generations, you'll start seeing some cool patterns/colors. You'll need lots of patience. roud:



CharleeFoxtrot said:


> I really want to get some red tigers, and some of those blue jellies!


Red Tigers are another hard to come by shrimp. Blue jellies are near impossible to obtain. I wish you luck in finding some. 



HiepSTA said:


> Orange rili


No love for Yellow Rili?



Rob in Puyallup said:


> Who knew shrimp were this popular, Nick?!
> 
> Tibee here, and hopefully start a colony of Cardinal shrimp!
> 
> ...


Very cool. I've never kept opae ula yet. One of these days I'll have to try em out .



Drewsplantednutz said:


> I think yu should get some carbon rilis because you know in no time youll be producing some awesome grade ones. If theres anyone that can get a blackhead gear blue rili out of them its you man. (Right? because redheadgear blue rilis come from red rilis right?)


Def Carbon Rilis!! I gotta get me some of those! 



fplata said:


> Nick I have two 60ps set up waiting to cycle, I'll be adding extreme BKKs on one and I do not know what on the second
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BKKs are only coming down in price and they are extremely hardy compared to other Caridinas. Heck they are just as easy as regular CRS. Great choice!


----------



## CharleeFoxtrot (Jan 29, 2004)

speedie408 said:


> Awesome choice!! :thumbsup:
> Red Tigers are another hard to come by shrimp. Blue jellies are near impossible to obtain. I wish you luck in finding some.


Tell me about it LOL, but you did ask want we wanted  though I do know I'll be hitting you up for some more blues when you get some more in. I love the ones I already have!


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Jan 26, 2010)

MABJ said:


> Thats unfortunate. I'm not interested in something that doesn't breed true. Glad to know now, though.
> 
> 
> MABJ's iDevice used for this message


My Royal Blues are breeding true!!!!!, never seen a blond from them.


----------



## silvertiger3450 (Apr 21, 2012)

rili shrimp and tiger


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

speedie408 said:


> Pintos will def set your bank account back some. Def fix your brakes first though.




Brakes are done, LOL! The crunching sound they started making was terrifying. 

I'm forcing myself to sit tight and not buy any more Taiwan Bees until I prove to myself I can breed the ones I have. But I will say that they all appear to be doing very well. It’s impossible to keep track of the individual BKK (only two of them have distinct enough markings that I can pick them out of the crowd at this stage), but the Extreme Red and the Blue Bolts make it easier for me to do a quick review and say, “Yes, yes still alive and thriving.” 

I *LOVE* the Blue Bolts BTW. So glad I went with them.


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

Black Tigers


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Alpha Pro Breeders said:


> My Royal Blues are breeding true!!!!!, never seen a blond from them.


Wow! That's really neat now time to rustle up some 💰💰💰💰💰. 

I'll either try those or BKKs after I do Nick's CRS. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

speedie408 said:


> BKKs are only coming down in price and they are extremely hardy compared to other Caridinas. Heck they are just as easy as regular CRS. Great choice!


That's really good to know.. I'm dying for a black shrimp. A really nice black shrimp, really nice white shrimp and really nice blue shrimp -- now that's what I want . 

A lot of this info is scattered. I had no clue BKKs were coming down, and even LESS of a clue that they were as hardy as normal CRS. 



MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

i have a few mischling shrimp and was hoping that i could get a few taiwan bees out of them within the next year.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Betta Maniac said:


> I'm forcing myself to sit tight and not buy any more Taiwan Bees until I prove to myself I can breed the ones I have. But I will say that they all appear to be doing very well. It’s impossible to keep track of the individual BKK (only two of them have distinct enough markings that I can pick them out of the crowd at this stage), but the Extreme Red and the Blue Bolts make it easier for me to do a quick review and say, “Yes, yes still alive and thriving.”
> 
> I *LOVE* the Blue Bolts BTW. So glad I went with them.


Blue bolts are awesome!  I wish you good luck with your breeding. 



james0816 said:


> Black Tigers


Great choice!! Just be prepared to take care of a finicky shrimp.  Know what you're doing with these guys or it'll be a wasted investment. 



Newman said:


> i have a few mischling shrimp and was hoping that i could get a few taiwan bees out of them within the next year.


In time, you'll see TBs if they're true mischlings. Good luck!


----------



## AUvet14 (Apr 11, 2011)

Painted fire reds and crystal blacks


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Like nick said btoe might be the most finicky shrimp..... My tb breed and do better then them. But when they are going strong the look so amazing so dark black and that orange eye contrast is amazing. I have about 80 babies running around my tank but right after they were released the 5 females kicked the bucket for no reason. But they are all most juvie stage now and have 6 more berried females


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

EKLiu said:


> I doubt that's a real shrimp. I think its a computer rendering of what a perfect CRS might look like. :icon_mrgr



its real shrimp but from overseas


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes Nick, you should try Opae Ula! Their colors do vary from nearly transparent to the deepest reds. I even have some that look like rili. Lots of inline breeding potential here. Shame I don't have room for more tanks! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jarvitron (Aug 6, 2012)

Tigers. Any old kind will do. Maybe some princess bees.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

What would happen if you breed red cherry shrimp with yellows?


----------



## rostick555 (Mar 27, 2012)

Any Sulawesi shrimp beside Malawa I think they have some very unique colors. I just started a colony of cardinals if they do well more will be in my future for 2013!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes, I'd like to try some of these (cardinals) in the near future. Can pick some up at a LFS for $12.00 each which still freaks me out. 




rostick555 said:


> Any Sulawesi shrimp beside Malawa I think they have some very unique colors. I just started a colony of cardinals if they do well more will be in my future for 2013!




Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mrturritos (Oct 26, 2012)

Well the shrimp I want, you have! Hopefully I made the right choice and those velvet shrimp do fine once I get into the tank.


----------



## Sakuras (Dec 10, 2012)

Tigers! Especially OEBT!


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

Black Tigers



speedie408 said:


> Great choice!! Just be prepared to take care of a finicky shrimp.  Know what you're doing with these guys or it'll be a wasted investment.


Definately. Just need to get into a price point that I can work with.


----------



## dhgyello04 (Jul 11, 2008)

High grade CBS.... so I can start over:icon_wink


----------



## babydragons (Mar 14, 2012)

I would love to try some red or supreme tigers. Maybe tangerines instead


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

Native's mainly - cardinia hodgarti/zebra/emerald green/tiwarii/white backed  best part gettin' all of em' on 28th Jan..


----------



## Tanman19az (May 14, 2011)

Red Tigers, Regular Tigers (imported by Speedie only because those tigers from the LFS are too weak), Black Tigers, Tangerine Tigers, and High grade yellow Neos


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

Some pandas would be a dream come true once my new ada setup has cycled


----------



## KenP (Nov 8, 2012)

Sulawesi Cardinals


----------



## jake10 (Aug 8, 2012)

jake10 said:


> Looking to get started. Hahaha


And my journey has begun. Malawa and RCS are coming in within a week or two


----------



## Tidal wave (Nov 9, 2012)

Red Tiger shrimp!


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

CRS. I've spent years with RCS, Ghost, and now Red Rilis. CRS are surely my next challenge.


----------



## flc (Sep 10, 2012)

Amano shrimp. I've never had luck keeping even so much as Ghost Shrimp, but these guys have actually stuck around for a couple of months- the local water supply is rainwater filtered through pine needles. Since I'm not a fan of the better living through chemistry approach to aquaria, that kind of rules out fauna that need elevated carbonate and potassium levels.

My only regret is that I had not tried them before. I find inverts more entertaining than my piscean pets and these guys have a lot of interesting behaviors that are fun to watch.


----------



## rodcuda (Jul 25, 2012)

BKK males to put in with my CRS and CBS

Blue Velvets

Carbon Rili


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

12 yellows on route!


----------



## Bluek24a4 (Mar 16, 2010)

flc said:


> Since I'm not a fan of the better living through chemistry approach to aquaria, that kind of rules out fauna that need elevated carbonate and potassium levels.


I am not a fan of chemicals wither, but I don't think adding back minerals originally found in their water constitutes chemistry.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I think that means more good shrimp for me

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jor8888 (May 31, 2011)

Dark Green Shrimp

Caridina sp. "Dark Green"

cant find them anywhere


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow so many shrimp fans out there . All great choices guys. I'd like to try my hands on some Sulawesi shrimp one of these days too. Maybe when I get my warehouse going . 

**Opps** made a booboo. lol


----------



## Veneer (Jan 18, 2005)

Any West African _Macrobrachium_, especially _M. vollenhovenii_

Any Indian _Macrobrachium_ with abbreviated larval development other than the redclaws and close relatives (e.g., _M. agwi_, which I had a few years back ... before it was officially described, actually!)

_Atya_ other than _A. gabonensis_

_M. gracilirostre_

That very nicely striped prawn (apparently _M. rosenbergii rosenbergii_) from Sulawesi

Some of the "green rocket shrimp" or "green stone shrimp" coming out of South and SE Asia

_Alpheus cyanoteles_ (a low-salinity snapping shrimp ... not really holding out hope tbh)

_Caridina sulawesi_ ("bee shrimp"-resembling riverine species that's maybe even more prolific than Malawas)

Would be nice to once again set up a Caribbean stream tank with a big school of _Xiphocaris_ and three or four genera of atyids, or a display setup with a single large _M. heterochirus_ or _M. carcinus_, but I'm probably not going back to Puerto Rico any time soon...


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm waiting for the price of nice OEBT's to fall a bit more before trying them out.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Veneer said:


> Any West African _Macrobrachium_; any Indian _Macrobrachium_ with abbreviated larval development other than the redclaws and close relatives; _Atya_ other than _A. gabonensis_; _M. gracilirostre_; that very nicely striped prawn (apparently _M. rosenbergii rosenbergii_) from Sulawesi; some of the "green rocket shrimp" coming out of South and SE Asia; _Alpheus cyanoteles_ (a low-salinity snapping shrimp ... not holding out hope); _Caridina sulawesi_ ("bee shrimp"-resembling riverine species that's maybe even more prolific than Malawas).
> 
> Would be nice to once again set up a Caribbean stream tank with a big school of _Xiphocaris_ and three or four genera of atyids, or a display setup with a single large _M. heterochirus_ or _M. carcinus_, but I'm probably not going back to Puerto Rico any time soon...


Cool stuff you listed. 



TexasCichlid said:


> I'm waiting for the price of nice OEBT's to fall a bit more before trying them out.


OEBT tend to hold their $$ value because not everyone can breed them successfully. I wish they were cheaper too.


----------



## kruzerman (May 24, 2012)

My cherries seem to be doing well so my next step will be CRS. I really want some OEBT but that will have to wait until I can dedicate more time and money than I have right now.

What I really want this year are some Sexy Shrimp! One of my goals is to start a nano reef along with the rest of my tanks.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Beat me to the punch "OEBT tend to hold their $$ value because not everyone can breed them successfully. I wish they were cheaper too. "

Damn finicky Tigers! Dang germans implimented some die whent hey get in the us gene in them


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

what ever you are selling speedie!!


----------



## GAZ_XB9R (Jul 29, 2012)

Just got my first cherries 10 days ago. They must have been berried already as I have babies.

Now I'm hooked.

Want to get another tank set up and I NEED something blue. I just love the blue bolts, jelly blues and royal blues.

Here's hoping.......

TBH though I need to stabilise my two tanks as I still get issues with algae and plants dying off. (I work away for 14 days at a time and need to automate ferts or go low tech)


----------



## Puddles (Jan 5, 2013)

I got some black tigers a few weeks ago and am looking to add some cardinals in the future.


----------



## Smitty06 (Mar 25, 2012)

I will be looking for regular tigers, are you going to stock those? They look better in real life than most people would expect and are VERY active.


----------



## Rene02 (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm looking to start getting into shrimp, by keeping red cherry shrimp


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

supreme crystal reds


----------



## Freyr (Feb 17, 2013)

Opae ula, super shrimp etc. I've been stocking up on small tanks when I find deals, but space is an issue currently. I'm gonna have my first dedicated shrimp tank be a nano for these cool little guys, hopefully I can limit myself to that for awhile. Now I just have to find a good source of shrimp!:icon_mrgr


----------



## amygirl11 (May 20, 2012)

An awesome CRS line. I have a good colony going now. I just need to improve it. Damn, shrimping is addicting!!!


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

amygirl11 said:


> An awesome CRS line. I have a good colony going now. I just need to improve it. Damn, shrimping is addicting!!!


Shrimp'n ain't easy!


I'm looking to get some more CRS/CBS and maybe more red rilli's since some of mine didnt make it.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

If I get lucky with the lotto this year I will get me a 500 gallon tank FILLED with these


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

:eek5: :eek5: :eek5:







:eek5: :eek5: :eek5:


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

MsNemoShrimp said:


> If I get lucky with the lotto this year I will get me a 500 gallon tank FILLED with these


CROWNS?!?!?!! Wouldn't we all xD


----------



## ryantube (Jan 8, 2012)

EKLiu said:


> I doubt that's a real shrimp. I think its a computer rendering of what a perfect CRS might look like. :icon_mrgr


For $850 I can buy 300 CRS S+/SS. Its kindda owning a vertu phone.


----------



## ryantube (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh And sulawesi for me. Mine had babies but they didnt last. And all of them died.


----------



## crazydog64 (Jul 25, 2011)

I think I might try to get into CRS but man my water around me has such a high PH


----------



## amygirl11 (May 20, 2012)

Opae ula, super shrimp etc. I've been stocking up on small tanks when I find deals, but space is an issue currently. I'm gonna have my first dedicated shrimp tank be a nano for these cool little guys, hopefully I can limit myself to that for awhile. Now I just have to find a good source of shrimp!




You can't go wrong with Speedie!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

amygirl11 said:


> You can't go wrong with Speedie!


A helluh old thread but I couldn't agree any more with this


----------

